

How complex should a protocol be in a UART interface between only 2 chips? - nicoEE

If you have any good pointers, please show me. I&#x27;m attempting to prove that a complex protocol is not necessary when there are only two uCs talking to each other.
======
fundamental
It's unclear why you're asking this here, but chip to chip communications
should only be as complicated as the things that they need to communicate. For
instance if there is only one value that you want to communicate, then just
send the raw values without any sort of framing. If you are doing more complex
on board communications, figure out some fixed sized packet of information to
send. It's simple enough and unless something is expected to noise up the
connections or if the clocks get desynced, then everything will get through
without any error to be concerned about.

If you are finding yourself generate a complex protocol, all you need to do is
figure out what needs to be communicated and how often it needs to be
communicated. As long as it doesn't need to stream in too rapidly, it makes
sense to keep things simpler at the cost of a bit more overhead (in terms of
the bits per chunk of data).

